# Dictionary setting on Kindle PC



## narwal23 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi, I would like to set *Kindle for PC * to a new dictionary setting so I can see definitions of French words when I read text in French.
I have no problem setting the defualt dictionary on my Kindle but I don't know how to do this for Kindle for PC.
Any tips? thanks in advance


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

It doesn't sound like you can, at least not in a straightforward way: take a look for instance at http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle%20customer%20service%20q%20and%20a?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1GLDPZMNR1X53&cdThread=Tx2XO903O9J0FU7 or http://www.ipadforums.net/ipad-help/13235-how-change-default-dictionary-kindle-ipad.html.

However, there is somebody here http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120652 who apparently managed to put the dictionary back into a broken Kindle for PC install. This might give you a way of doing it, if you can get hold of a French dictionary for Kindle.

Good luck if you try it, it doesn't sound simple!


----------

